# MAC - Art of Powder September 2011



## LMD84 (Sep 11, 2011)

Place all your *Art Of Powder* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


  	Check out the *Art of Powder discussion* for the latest spicy dish: MAC Art of Powder Discussion


----------



## soco210 (Sep 22, 2011)

Optical Bronzer (NW25 Skin)






  	(L-R: Swatched separately heavily, blended)


----------



## Allura Beauty (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Oct 22, 2011)




----------

